# Opening an Account with Deutsche Bank in Germany



## Godfather

Hi all, it's possible to open an account with Deutsche Bank!  I called the HQ and they put you in contact with an english speaking person who will explain you how! And DB HQ is in Frankfurt am Main, not too far from Hahr Airport!  

I'll recall them in the future. I'm quite busy in this period!


----------



## Godfather

149oaks said:


> Thanks for that Godfather. Just a couple of questions if you have time:
> - Do you have to travel to Germany to open it?
> - If so do you need documents signed by a notary or such as per previous posts?



I think you have to travel to Germany but ryanair to Frankfurt Hahn doesn't cost too much!



Stephanno said:


> If the euro goes down, all Europe will be in deep problem. Germany and France might sound strong, but you have to consider that both German and French banks are quite exposed in Greece and Ireland therefore they won't escape the economic mess. If I had the choice I would go with a USD account in America on the basis that if the euro goes down the USD will be the main currency for trading for a while.



Yes, but they would be RELATIVELY stonger than the other countries. Here I'm considering back to 1 DM = 1 Punt = 1 Lira = 1 Franc etc and then instant relative devaluation of all the other currencies compared to 1 DM...


----------



## Perplexed

I have an a/c with Deutsche Bank in Berlin. They have English speaking staff in their Freidrich Str branch. 
My a/c is open a few years as I've an apartment in Berlin. Please come back on this Godfather if you get a good rate Deposit a/c as I only have a Current a/c for paying expenses and rental income  etc.
Most German banks look for Government bills as proof of address. My Corporation bin collection charges bill satisfied this requirement. Bring a few bills with you just to be on the safe side.
Good luck.


----------



## Perplexed

I had an a/c with Berliner Volksbank at first but their website was in German so I changed to Deutsche Bank purely because you can get the site in English. I brought a few bills with me, bank statements, Council Bill, Cr Card bill and they seemed happiest with the Government one. Also Passport.
I must admit I opened these a/c's in 2006 so maybe they have changed.
Telephone no I have for Deutsche Bank is  (030) 460611-0 but that's from within Germany, if you want to give it a try. Good luck.

*Incorrect phone no given yesterday....apologies*


----------



## Godfather

Guys, excellent news! It's possible to open a non-resident account. What you need to do:
1) call the HQ and explain the situation clearly and slowly (depending on the operator they might have a very good or average level of English). HQ phone number  +49 69 910-00 as per this website:
[broken link removed]
2) ask them if they can get a representative assigned to look after your case
3) explain the situation to the representative and ask them if you can confirm via email approx amount you want to move, address, phone number, etc
4) wait for representative's answer to your email, the queue is very long
5) PLS NOTE you need to clearly explain that you do NOT need to open a line of credit, just to move your savings safely to DB. They are very careful like every other German Banks in assigning current accounts to new holders, for example in my emails I explained to them my linkedin.com position with clear explanation of connections I had and jobs I am fulfilling (a bit like a resume')

WOW! All the best mates! Let's push DB at least to the bronze medal of biggest world bank!  http://www.doughroller.net/banking/largest-banks-in-the-world/

Godfather (even some of my italian "friendsa" are moving some of their savings to Germany)


----------



## JohnH

*Did anyone of you open an account with one the biggest german banks?*

I was in berlin last week and was able to open an account with deutsche bank on unter den linden. We met an english speaking representative named lars who went through the whole process.

On the first day we had to make an appointment for the next day as he was busy at the time. You may want to ring ahead to confirm an appointment before travelling. 

The only identification we needed was our passports. Deposits are insured upto 20,000 with the german government. This will increase to 100,000 on jan 1st. Deutsche bank have taken out an insurance policy to guarantee upto 900 million per account.

The savings account only pays a minimal rate of interest (cannot remember exactly but less tahn 1%). The one year fixed pays about 2%.

We tried to open an account with commerzbank but could not as we did not have a german address. They will not send internet pins etc... outside of germany.


----------



## Shakespeare

John H
Are you confirming therfore that no further paperwork was needed, no utility bills, tax clearance certs, no other official documentation other than your passport? If you were opening a non-resident account, did you not have to prove non-residency as much as you'd have to prove residency if opening as a German resident?  A passport proves citizenship but not residency.
Apologies if it seems like I'm doubting you at  all, just really need to be 100% sure of the process before I can consider travelling.
Can you lodge funds over the internet?
Thanks in anticipation
S


----------



## JohnH

Yes I was surprised that I needed no utility bills, tax clearance etc... The only thing shown to prove our identity was our passports. 

He took a copy of our passports and we also had to sign various forms in order to get the account open. At the end of the process he gave us a folder with all our details.

We only opened a savings account into which we can transfer money using the bic and iban codes. There is no internet access with a savings account.

We could open a current account which would give us internet access but there is a minimum charge of 5-7 euro per month. From my understanding this internet access can be in english on the deutsche website.

When we went to commerzbank they were looking for proff of residency before opening the account. We did not have any address in germany and could not open an account.

I would suggest ringing the branch before going to arrange an appointment. Their english is excellent.


----------



## Shepherd

JohnH said:


> I was in berlin last week and was able to open an account with deutsche bank on unter den linden. We met an english speaking representative named lars who went through the whole process.
> 
> On the first day we had to make an appointment for the next day as he was busy at the time. You may want to ring ahead to confirm an appointment before travelling.
> 
> The only identification we needed was our passports. Deposits are insured upto 20,000 with the german government. This will increase to 100,000 on jan 1st. Deutsche bank have taken out an insurance policy to guarantee upto 900 million per account.
> 
> The savings account only pays a minimal rate of interest (cannot remember exactly but less tahn 1%). The one year fixed pays about 2%.
> 
> We tried to open an account with commerzbank but could not as we did not have a german address. They will not send internet pins etc... outside of germany.



Hi JohnH
I rang Deutche bank in Frankfurt this morning and I was told that you need a minimum of €100,000.00 to open an account with them. Could you confirm if this is true? I would travel to Germany gladly if I thought I could open an account with one of the banks there with about half the above amount! Thanks.


----------



## chewchew

I emailed them and they confirmed I can open an account as a non-resident. I Still expect that they'll require me to travel giving what's being said in this thread. They sent me this link to request a call back from an English speaking agent.

https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/forms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html


----------



## JohnH

*Did anyone of you open an account with one the biggest german banks?*

I had the same experience with Frankfurt before I went to berlin.

I rang Frankfurt and was told that they were not interested in opening accounts for Greek or Irish customers as they could leave the bank in a year or a few months and go elsewhere once our problems were solved.

There was no problem opening an account in Berlin. The main problem is to make sure that you have an appointment. You can open an account with as little as a few 100 euro in it.

There is no internet banking on a savings account in deutsche bank. You need to have a current account in order to get internet banking. There are charges every month to opening a current account.

You need to do eft to transfer the money.


----------



## TrueBlue1150

Quarterly fees for a normal current account in Deutsche Bank are €13.47. As well as trasfering money on line, you can also go into your bank and fill out an International Payment Application Form, "Paylink Euro." The AIB charge is 75 cent to transfer up to €50,000. Very good value! It takes 3 days. You can also pay €25 for an urgent transfer.


----------



## Grindle

If there is no internet access on savings account, does that mean you have to fly over again to transfer the money back to ireland?


----------



## treasure

*Deutsche Bank*

I found a Deutsche website and contacted them at onlineservice@db.com and received emails back in English.  Here is a reply, so if anyone wants to contact them, it seems that it is possible to open an account without travelling to Germany.  I don't know what documentation is needed but you can ask them for details. 

Treasure 


Thank you for your recent e-mail.
It is possible to open a savings account with Deutsche Bank as a non resident. 

 If you want to open a savings account Please register yourself on our website:
https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/forms/pbc/terminvereinbarung-devisenauslaender_en.html
Our personal advisors will contact you in a short time. So, it is not necessary to travel to Germany for the account opening.
If you have a Deutsche Bank SparCard you can withdraw money at every ATM. Please be aware of the fact, that the banks can deduct a fee for this service.
We hope this information is of help to you. Do not hesitate to contact us if you you need any further assistance.
Kind regards,
Your Deutsche Bank
Matthias Guettler


----------



## treasure

Deutsche Bank offers different types of savings accounts free of charge:
With the "db SparCard" savings account (no minimum investment needed) it is possible for you to withdraw cash quickly and flexibly
from your savings account. There are about 760,000 ATMs for cash withdrawal at your disposal worldwide.
All cash withdrawals at domestic Deutsche Bank ATMs and abroad are free of charge.
You can withdraw up to 600.00 Euro per day or 2,000.00 Euro per month, depending on the credit balance of your account.


----------



## chewchew

> Thank you for your recent e-mail.
> It is possible to open a savings account with Deutsche Bank as a non resident.
> 
> If you want to open a savings account Please register yourself on our website:
> https://secure.deutsche-bank.de/form...aender_en.html
> Our personal advisors will contact you in a short time. So, it is not necessary to travel to Germany for the account opening.
> If you have a Deutsche Bank SparCard you can withdraw money at every ATM. Please be aware of the fact, that the banks can deduct a fee for this service.
> We hope this information is of help to you. Do not hesitate to contact us if you you need any further assistance.
> Kind regards,
> Your Deutsche Bank
> Matthias Guettler



I got the same reply when I emailed them. I filled out the form on the link the gave me but I didn't receive a call from any advisor, they simply sent me another email saying the exact same thing, filled out the contact form a second time a couple of days ago and haven't heard anything since. Let us know if you have better luck getting a call from someone at Deutsche bank!


----------



## DeeKie

I filled out the form too about 6 weeks ago and got a similar email from DB. I follows up twice and on the third occasion complained - no response.


----------



## treasure

*deutsche bank*

Contacted Deutsche Bank in Dublin who gave me a contact in Deutsche Bank, Frankfurt and this was her reply:

Thank you for your recent e-mail and your interest in opening a private account with us.
In this connection I kindly ask you to get in touch with me on the phone at 0049-69-910 22534 in order to discuss the details concerning the handling of the prospective account. 
Please note that we require a minimum investment amount of EUR 50,000.
I would be pleased to call you back to avoid costs for you.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Kind regards,
Annegret Heun

Deutsche Bank Privat- und Geschäftskunden AG
Roßmarkt 18, 60311 Frankfurt am Main, Germany
Tel. +49(69)910-22534
Fax +49(69)910-22487
Email annegret.heun@db.com


----------



## Alfatronic

I spoke to someone at DB today. One year fixed rate is 1%, 5 year bonds are 2.8%. You have to open a current account to make deposits or withdrawals but you can close this once you have transferred money if you don't expect to have any more transactions for a while.  Fees are €5 a month.

The only thing that threw me is that the government deposit guarantee of 50k does not apply to non-resident accounts. The only "guarantee" is the stability of DB itself so that is a judgement call you have to make yourself.


----------



## UFC

149oaks said:


> UFC how did you get on with Deutsch Bank yesterday?


 
Very well!

The whole process is simple.

Ring Deutsche Bank and arrange a meeting. I went to their branch on "Unter den Linden", which is one of the main streets in Berlin. It's the street behind the Brandenburg Gate.

When you arrive in the branch go to the counter and say you are there for your meeting. I didn't do this (I just sort of sat in the waiting area waiting to be called) which apparently is wrong. "It is very important you follow the rules when opening an account", etc. 

I was brought upstairs to a room where they asked me some basic questions (e.g. what's your address) and opened my account for me. It was a very painless situation. All I needed was my passport.

Couple of important points:

1. The interest on their accounts is quite low. I think I am only getting 0.35% on the "on demand" account I opened. I am ok with this as my concern is wealth protection rather than wealth creation...

2. *You cannot transfer the money back into an Irish bank account*. This is really important to know. You can only transfer it into a German current account. The good news is you can also open a German current account at the same time. (I didn't bother as I am emigrating to Germany in 2011 -- I have to get out of this ridiculous country). 

3. The account isn't opened immediately. They will e-mail me when the account is fully open. Should be tomorrow. I then have to transfer 5k into the account (this is a rule when opening the account). When they have received the money they will then arrange internet banking for me. This will just entitle me to view my balance or (not applicable in my case) transfer money into a German current account.

Any questions I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## Godfather

Here are the answers from DB!
1) from this website [broken link removed] : "The Deposit Protection Fund of the Association of German Banks fully secures the deposits of each and every customer at the private commercial banks up to a ceiling of 30% of the relevant liable capital of each bank as at the date of the last published annual financial statements"

Is your bank participating to the deposit protection fund? If so, how much is 30% of the relevant liable capital at the date of your last published annual financial statement?

Answer: 1) Yes our bank is participating to the deposit protection fund. In the moment the amount is per customer 851.000.000 EUR


2) furthermore, is it true that "Entschädigungseinrichtung deutscher Banken" will raise from 50000 Eur per depositor to 100000 Eur per depositor from 1st January 2011?


Answer: 2) yes that is true

WOW! What a super-bank is DB!


----------



## chewchew

I got an email from DB after filling out that contact form. They told me they require a minimum of 100k to deposit. 

So does that mean that to open via correspondance you need to deposit 100k, but if you visit Germany to open the account you can deposit less? They seem to be telling different people different things, it's a small bit confusing!


----------



## UFC

149oaks said:


> - do you have to make an app't?



Yes, ring them beforehand.



149oaks said:


> - what airports are DB in?



Berlin has a great metro system so you can get everywhere pretty quickly.



149oaks said:


> - what do you have to bring?



Passport only. Bring a couple of bills anyway, just in case.



149oaks said:


> - what type of deposit a/c's are available?



Term and demand. All have very low interest. Details on their website I'm sure...



149oaks said:


> - do you also have to open a current a/c to lodge/withdraw from the deposit?



You need a German current account to withdraw money. This is pretty important...



149oaks said:


> - and if so what are the charges for having a current a/c?



Not sure. Their website probably have all this though.


----------



## japester

Hi there, I traveled to Germany and opened a DB account. I did not even arrange an appointment, just literally walked into their branch but it would be useful to arrange one in advance just in case. I had an account opened within 45 minutes. Only needed a passport but bring other bills etc just in case. I opened a current account, which costs EUR5 per month but is necessary if you wish to withdraw your cash online. I am now transferring funds to the current account bit by bit, I have 10k transferred at the moment but will be transferring about 100k in total. They were very helpful and I even got offered tea/coffee while I was waiting (for about 5 minutes). Since I came home, I have received my DB online login/password and transferring the money across is painless (I have an AIB current account). When I have the 100k transferred over, I will instruct my contact to create a 1 year term account for me and this currently attracts a rate of 2% interest, but trust me, its not the interest I'm transferring the money for


----------



## centrewest

chewchew said:


> I got an email from DB after filling out that contact form. They told me they require a minimum of 100k to deposit.
> 
> So does that mean that to open via correspondance you need to deposit 100k, but if you visit Germany to open the account you can deposit less? They seem to be telling different people different things, it's a small bit confusing!


hi, same as that, i rang Frankfurt this morning, they said it is possible to open a non-resident account on line, that i would have to show my passport etc. to the german embassy or the DB branch in Dublin, they even talked me through their online application form. they never mentioned any restrictions or minimum amounts. 
2 hours later i got the below email from them !! maybe its a fear RoI residents will suddenly withdraw their €'s if things improve
i think i'll go with option 2 in the first quote

"We regret that we cannot assist you as far as the opening of an account with us is concerned. 

We are offering investment solutions to our customers only and no standard banking. Account opening with us is possible from amounts of EUR 100,000 only. 

We kindly ask you for your understanding in this matter and regret being unable to give you a more favourable reply.

Kind regards,
Simone Wilhelm"


Simone Wilhelm
Teamleiterin Private Banking

Deutsche Bank Privat- und Geschäftskunden AG
Roßmarkt 18, 60311 Frankfurt am Main, Germany
Tel. +49(69)910-22339
Fax +49(69)910-22487
Email simone.wilhelm@db.com


----------



## UFC

My god DB are incompetent...

Their internet banking documentation they just sent me has a different account number.

So that's three different account numbers they have given me so far, and none of them work for bank transfers (DB rejects the transfers).


----------



## UFC

Well they're ignoring my e-mails now. What a joke of a bank, can't even open a bank account properly...!


----------



## burmo

Hi all,

I recently was in Hamburg and I opened an account with Deutsche bank. I wanted to share my experience here and see if anyone disagreed with the information I was told before I transfer money to them.

Several other banks in Hamburg told me that I would need to be resident in Germany or at least have a German address to open a non-resident account.

The first Deutsche Bank branch I went into told me that I would need to have a current account to be able to have a savings account with them, at a cost of 5 euro / month.

The second branch I went into was even more helpful. I opened an instant access savings account (Sparkouto) with 0.25% rate. There is no upper limit and get an ATM card with this that I can withdraw up to 2k / month… but there is a change for this in Ireland but not in other EU countries that have an agreement with Deutsche bank. There is also a three month notice period to close this account.

I was told again that I could transfer money into the instant access savings account from an Irish bank account but to withdraw I would need a current account. The other savings account available is a Fixed rate 2% 1 year account (Fsetzuisspareu) with 2.5 euro minimum and I can open this at any point over the phone. 

Throughout the application process, we reached an understanding that if I had both types of savings accounts with them… that I could request closure of the instant access savings account and get an electronic transfer back into my Irish account. And because I still had an active account (the fixed rate one) I could then request over the phone to reopen another instant access account. This appears to give me the flexibility to get my money without needing a current account.

It also appears possible to open a current account over the phone now that I have an account with the bank… and that you can open the current account for short periods of time just to do transactions. I have found them to be very relaxed and they just looked at my passport and I had a credit card and tax cert with me as well for my address.

Any thoughts or contraindications based on other peoples experience?


----------



## Godfather

Thank you very much burmo! 

Your experience seems to confirm me again that it looks like it's much simpler if someone gets to Germany with a Ryanair Flight and opens the account with DB there than via Dublin (!). 

In my case they informed me about the minimum amount of 100K Eur in order to open a non-resident account and that made the operation more difficult...

I'm now a proud DKB saver (1.65% is not bad at all) but I'm also considering diversifying into DB now thanks to your intervention! Keep up the good work!

...And thank you Shakespeare for sharing with us some information on rabo Netherlands in the upcoming future!


----------



## Godfather

I can give some more feedbacks now:
- 1822direkt: got accepted via "Postident" and their straightforward website gives 2% per year interest
- VWBank: everything went fine. 2.2% until 1st Nov., 1,5% after
- Cortal consors: still waiting for some documentation to get through before more news
- Comdirect: dropped, not for me
- Sparkassen Broker: there seem to be some delays with the set up of my account

All anyway had to be related to a german "Girokonto", and I've one with dkb I managed to set up easily by paying a notary 20 Euro for recognising my signature.

No fees, everything straight forward. In other words, I'm very happy with the german banking system but my german is understandable on the phone... I hope this helps...


----------



## Redisland

*DB Account Opened*

So I have successfully opened an account at DB in Berlin. Flew there end of last month booked into hotel Gat Checkpoint Charlie and walked around the corner to the DB branch on Friedrichstrasse. This branch is a test branch and pretty amazing. Looks like a cafe/bar. There is actually a bar counter at the back. We were greeted and offered a coffee or drink while we waited. Our contact came to meet us and showed us a selection of differently designed meeting rooms to choose from. She was extremely friendly and professional. Bear in mind we were making a relatively small lodgement to some of the figures mentioned in this forum but still felt we received star treatment. A very different experinece to opening an account here. We don't speak German but she explained everything thoroughly. 

So to the details: We opened 1 year 2% fixed rate account and also a seperate savings account called a Spar account. There is no monthly charge for this. She issued us with the account numbers for the Spar accounts on the spot and asked us to transfer the agreed amount of money for the fixed account in there when we arrived home. She would then transfer this into the fixed rate accounts for us. We opted for online banking and she gave us a demo. She explained that we could make as many additional transfers to the Spar account as required and could make withdrawals through a netwok of ATMs. Closest being Barclays UK. We cannot make withdrawals within the 1 year period from the fixed account unless we die or some very serious reason not just because we want the money back. If we want to withdraw the money at the end of the term we must notify them 3 months prior to year end to advise, otherwise the money is reinvested for another year automatically. We must advise them of an account to return the money. We now can also open more accounts with DB without returning to Germany.

So we arrived home. The only hitch occured when our contact emailed us to say she had given us the wrong account numbers for the Spar account. I had yet to make my transfer so was ok but my mother has already transferred and is waiting hers to return before making the correction. I was a bit anxious but checked our contact's email and the sort codes checked out with same branch so I made the transfer to new account number. I have received confirmation that my fixed account is now open and have received my ATM card and pin number but await my online banking details.

Will update you as to the result of my mother's arrangements once I hear anymore info.


----------



## Perplexed

Redisland you described exactly my experience. Only problem was I walked by it a few times as it doesn't look like a bank! 

I did make an appointment to make sure I got an English speaking staff member. 

Mizenhead bring your Passport and proof of your address. I brought a Revenue letter as a previous German bank required a Govt letter as proof of address. It's wise to bring a few proofs ie. Bank Statements, utility bills ... It's better to have too much than too little.


----------



## dec1892

georged3rd said:


> I was somewhat put off by the results of the recent European Bank stress tests which gave Deutsche Bank a poorer ranking than other big German & continental banks (due to their exposure to PIIGs debt) however they've slashed this exposure considerably of late.
> 
> I also emailed Deutsche Bank but received a reply from a member in their Frankfurt branch requesting a €100,000 minimum deposit. My understanding from this thread is that their Berlin branch do not impose this minimum deposit condition. I would like to contact the Berlin branch directly to arrange an appointment. Does anyone have contact details for the Deutsche Bank Berlin branch?


 

Below are the details for DB in Berlin - I have an appointment booked for next week. Everyone I spoke to had very good english - no metion of a min deposit of 100k was ever mentioned

Deutsche Bank
Privat- und Geschäftskunden AG
Q110 – Die Deutsche Bank
der Zukunft
Friedrichstraße 181
10117 Berlin
Tel. +46 30 46 06 11 30


----------



## Brendan Burgess

As the "did anyone open a bank account in Germany?" thread became  very unwieldy, I have separated out the Deutsche Bank posts as it seems to be  somewhere where people have successfully opened an account 

I do not want this particular thread to go off topic, so *only discuss the practicalities and benefits of Deutsche Bank on this thread. 

Do not discuss if it's a good idea

Do not discuss any other bank. 

Brendan
*


----------



## mcam

Hi Redisland ,

Do you have the english speaking persons name at the DBank where you opened the account ????


----------



## WinnieP

dec1982... did you have any problems opening a bank account?


----------



## dec1892

none hassle at all to be honest

done and dusted in 40 mins

passport and proof of address, they spoke perfect english. Set up with online banking and 2% 1 year fixed savings account, as well as a current account

no minimum deposit required


----------



## mcam

dec1892, was the a/c operational before you left the Bank , did you have all your 
pin / passcodes in hand . Going to that DB branch myself on tuesday .


----------



## captain-kirk

Hi all I left a message on their contact form on the DB website and they got back to me. and gave me a number to ring. 

it's 100k minimum to do this so I'm bricking it at the moment as to whether i should do it or not.


----------



## Richmond55

Is it still possible to open a savings/current account with Deutche Bank?
Will I have to go to Germany or is is possible to open accout from Ireland
thanks
Richmond55


----------



## 149oaks

I eventually had to go to Germany last Dec after trying everything to avoid the trip. It was a smooth process when I got there - a Branch in Frankfurt Airport, was done & dusted in 30 mins & spent the rest of the day in the city.


----------



## celebtastic

149oaks said:


> I eventually had to go to Germany last Dec after trying everything to avoid the trip. It was a smooth process when I got there - a Branch in Frankfurt Airport, was done & dusted in 30 mins & spent the rest of the day in the city.


 
What identification did you need to bring with you?

Did you have to arrange an appointment before? If so, how?

It's encouraging to hear its so easy to do on a day trip


----------



## 149oaks

Had to bring Passport obviously, Utility Bill and Bank Statement from here.

Gave the Branch at Frankfurt Airport a call and then by e-mail we set up a suitable appointment.


----------



## celebtastic

Thanks


Do you have contact details for them? I know others on here, would benefit from that sort of information


----------



## rob67

147oaks, was yours an “ordinary” deposit account or an investment account?
 I filled up a contact formw3.db.com/en/content/contact.htm (I'm not yet allowed post URLs)



 last week requesting information about euro deposit account and got an email reply three days later instructing me to to phone 00496991022534 – they said they required a minuimum investment of 100,000.
 My understanding was that they were not offering ordinary deposit accounts at stated interest rates but that the money would be invested in funds or shares according to my instructions. This was not what I had in mind. They said other branches – the contact form was for Frankfurt – might have ordinary deposit accounts and gave me numbers for Berlin Munich and Dusseldorf.I haven't tried them yet.

 I'd be very grateful for information about opening deposit accounts with DB – the kinds of accounts available and contact details.


----------



## baradcc

*Opening account with Deutsche Bank*

I too would be interested in contact details for Deutsche Bank email or phone.
Also the type of deposit account and how much to lodge to open it if I went over to Germany


----------



## Silvera

baradcc said:


> I too would be interested in contact details for Deutsche Bank email or phone.
> Also the type of deposit account and how much to lodge to open it if I went over to Germany



I too am interested in this info.
For all the talk of Irish people opening accounts in Germany, its very difficult to get straight answers and relevant bank contact details and info?!


----------



## Jiblet-run

Try Berlin instead. I opened a current and savings a/c with Deutsche Bank last December. Have to travel in person but the process was very straight forward. To avoid bank charges on the current a/c - a non-online account was opened. I have the IBANs of both savings & current accounts but cannot see my account online. 
So transferring money to DB is easy and I can do this myself. 
To withdraw money you need to fax the bank official and he will do the transfer. 
Here are the details. 
Best of luck. And best to setup an appointment before you go. 

Deutsch Bank in Berlin:
Christian Backwitz
stellvertretender Direktor

Deutsche Bank AG
Investment & FinanzCenter Unter den Linden
Unter den Linden 13-15, 10117 Berlin, Germany
Tel. +49(30)3407-2490
Fax +49(30)3407-4076
E-Mail christian.backwitz@db.com


----------



## torcap

*Investment accounts only ?*

Hey guys,

I would really appreciate it if someone here was helping me out about that.
I talked with a db representative today and they said that you can only have an investment account with us.

I just wanted a savings account to deposit my money safely and they seem to not be approving/doing that.

Does anyone have any clue about this ? No savings/checkings accounts in db ?

Oh,and by the way,which bank then would you propose to someone for safely putting up his savings ?

Thanks,

Great site.

~Kostas


----------

